

Show HN: Launchpad – Django deployment made easy - sbussard
https://github.com/sbussard/launchpad
I wrote a set of scripts to make django deployment less of a headache. After much deliberation I decided to open source the project.
======
asdafa
One of the first thing this tool will try to do if invoked with the wrong
options is to BLAST AWAY my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file. Why not be a good citizen
and use ssh-keygen instead of rm?

I understand that this thing is intended for development environments, but to
be honest in 2014 with all the container awesomeness we're seeing recently, it
doesn't make sense, and if the first thing I see in that script is "rm
~/.ssh/known_hosts" I can't be attracted to the project.

Edit: Grammar.

~~~
sbussard
Good point. I didn't know there was another way to do it. I fixed it. If
there's an easier way than this I would really like to know it. I created this
project because deploying Django has just been one headache after another

